# Wie fange ich am besten an ein LAN aufzubauen? mit fli4l, samba, etc.?



## josDesign (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

erstmal vorweg ich wohne in Österreich und bekomme demnächst DSL.

Als Router möchte ich http://www.fli4l.de verwenden
Als Dateiserver eisfair.org
und brauch ich da überhaupt noch w2k server?

Folgende Features möchte ich nutzen...

DSL auf alle PCs (mit fli4l Router)
einen Dateiserver mit Zugriffsberechtigungen (Client-PCs WInXP Pro / Win2k)
einen Druckerserver (evtl. mit Hardwareprintserver)
einen Webserver fürs LAN / einen fürs weltweite LAN mit dyndns
spielen möchte ich übers netzwerk.
spielen auch ins internet (counterstrike, etc.)
manchmal kommen auch freunde mit ihren PCs.. wie handle ich diese wenn  sie
am switch hängen?
FTP-Server für intern und extern
wie ist das mit lokaler Domain... denn man kann beim fli4l eine angeben und
beim w2kserver auch? wie verhalten sich 2 Domainserver im Netz?
Virensoftware fürs gesamte Netz


Folgende Hardware ist vorhanden für "Serverdienste/ Lanadministration":

1x D-Link 100MBit 16Port Switch
eine Menge Netzwerkkabeln
1x Siemens Scenic PT106 (120 MHz/32 MB EDO/ 1500 MB/ 2x 3Com 905er)
1x Custom PC (P3 1Ghz/ 512 SDRam/HDs: 60 GIG / 70 GIG / 120 GIG / 20 GIG) &
NIC
1x Siemens PC (Pentium 300 MHz / 256 SDRAM/10 GIG / 20 GIG / 8 GIG / 8 GIG)
& 2xNIC
1x Custom PC ( AMD K6 600MHz / 512 SDRAM / eine paar von den oben genannten
HDs / & NIC


Folgende PCs sind "CLients"

1x Custom (AMD XP 1700+ / 1024 DDR / 3x 200 GIG / 1x NIC)
1x Custom (AMD K6 800 / 768 SDRAM / 10 GIG / 70 GIG / 1x NIC


Jetzt weitere Fragen:

Wo gibt es tutorials zu samba?

Wie sieht das aus mit den domaincontroller? Kann ich da einen in w2kserver und fli4l laufen lassen?



Mit freundlichen Grüßen und bestem Dank im Vorraus..


----------



## Tim C. (14. Oktober 2003)

Naja also 4 Rechner im Serverbetrieb laufen zu lassen, bei 2 Clients ist ein wenig ... überdimensioniert 

Mein Vorschlag. 
 - Den PC mit den massig Platten als Files/Web/FTP usw. Server
 - den 600er als Router und evtl. DNS Server (würde auch der 120er für reichen, aber nimmt ja was man bekommen kann, es sei denn der 600er zieht erheblich mehr Strom, ist sehr viel lauter usw)

Tutorials zu Samba gibts zu Hauf, bei Google z.B. oder aber hier auf tutorials.de in der OS-Tutorials Sektion oder in der aktuellen c't ist auch eins drin.

Wie das mit den lokalen Domains läuft kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, mit dem Thema hab ich mich selbst noch nicht beschäftigt.

Tip am Rande: Wenn du nicht unendlich viel Platz hast, dann hol dir einen KVM Switch um die Server über einen Monitor/Tastatur/Maus zu bedienen.


----------



## josDesign (14. Oktober 2003)

also KVM Switch habe ich!

ich möchte den 120er für den Router einrichten (proxy/firewall)

für den webserver/dateiserver, usw möchte ich einen weiteren laufen lassen mit dem http://www.eisfair.org Projekt, ein Linux-Server Projekt.

Jetzt mein Problem das, das ich nicht genau weis wie das genau mit einer domain ist und mehreren domain-"servern"

hoffe jemand anders kennst isch da aus?


----------



## Tim C. (14. Oktober 2003)

Gut also sind wir uns schon mal einig, dass du 2 pcs nimmst und nicht 4. Nächste  Frage, wozu brauchst du denn Hausintern bei 2 Clients überhaupt ein dns server ? Das ist irgendwie naja ein wenig übertrieben finde ich.


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo josDesign,

ich kenne eisfair nicht, aber mit einer aktuellen guten Distribution die auch
Einsteigerfreundlich ist kannst du ebenso alles erreichen.

RedHat und auch SuSE sind äusserst einfach mit den von dir gewünschten
Diensten einzurichten.

Ich würde auch vorschlagen das du aus sicherheitsgründen den FileServer 
von der Firewall/Router trennst.

Beim Fileserver auf einen 600 er zu setzen ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl, aber
auch ein 300 er reicht vollkommen aus.

Bei der gelegenhei 
Samba 3.0 ist 2.5 mal so schnell wie Windows Server 2003 
http://www.itweek.co.uk/News/1144312
genug der Werbung 

Zum Domänencontroller, das kann auch wenn du es wirklich benötigst Samba 3.
Aber mal ehrlich mit den paar Rechnern brauchst du keinen Domänencontroller.
Um dir den Zugriff auch andere Rechner zu vereinfachen kannst du sowohl unter
Linux als auch unter Windows die hosts datei ändern.
Diese erwartet einen einfachen eintrag:
[ip]                   [name]
192.168.1.100   server

Damit kannst du auch eine Domain vortäuschen
192.168.1.100   server.myhome.de

Bei der kleinen Anzahl von Rechnern ist sowas kein Aufwand. 

Tutorials zu Samba findest du hier 2 Stück. 
Eines von mir 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=7525&highlight=Samba

eines von Markus:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=7525&highlight=Samba

Ansonsten, wenn Fragen offen bleiben, wirst du auch über google fündig, oder hier im Linux Forum.


----------



## josDesign (14. Oktober 2003)

Danke an euch beide

Zur frage ob sichs wirklich auszahlt: Stimmt auszahlen tut es sich nicht... aber ich möchte einmal in meinem Leben ein richtiges Netzwerk mit allem Drum und Drann haben, obwohls sicherlich vielleicht nicht für 2 bis 4 CLients auszahlt.....

Es geht aber um das Prinzip wisst ihr... ich möchte mein Wissen erweitern..


ZU SUSE Linux und Samba... Also ich kenn mich mit Limux gar ned gut aus...

Habs installiert gehabt, und da gibts soviele Programme und icons... ein wahnsinn.

Wie soll ich SUSE installieren, und wie soll ich die festplatten partitionieren und welches Dateisystem am besten?

Kann ich mich bei dir melden falls ich mich nicht auskenne?

Kann ich gemeinsam in meiner gewünschten Domain "lan.glatz" gelichzeitig einen w2kserver mit domain laufen lassen und einen samba-linuxserver?

Und warum verdammt noch mal gibts in Linux keine Festplattenbuchstaben wie c und d gibt nur /dev / und anderes zeugs... wie genau ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Oktober 2003)

josDesign hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke an euch beide
> ZU SUSE Linux und Samba... Also ich kenn mich mit Limux gar ned gut aus...
> 
> Habs installiert gehabt, und da gibts soviele Programme und icons... ein wahnsinn.



Jo, die meisten Programme haben nichtmal ein Icon, weil die meisten auf der Shell laufen.
Debian Distribution bringt 9000 Programme mit sich.



			
				josDesign hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie soll ich SUSE installieren, und wie soll ich die festplatten partitionieren und welches Dateisystem am besten?



Grundsätzlich würde ich dir raten ein Gutes Buch, downzuloaden, oder falls Geld übrig zu kaufen.
Im Linux Forum gibts eine Link Liste, da sind auch ebooks dabei.
Trotzdem kurz zur Partionierung:

Mein Vorschlag, wie ich auch partioniere bei bsp 40GB:
/boot grösse 200 MB mit ext2. Grund für ext2:
ext2 ist wohl das am stabilsten Filesystem, und das fehlende journaling 
macht bei einer Grösse von 200 MB keine Probleme.
/usr grösse 20GB mit ext3 / hier währe auch reiserfs denkbar/
usr heisst Unix System Ressources und hier werden letztendlich die 
Programme automatisch hinein installiert. Deshalb gönne ich dieser
Partion massig platz.
/var ext3 500MB Je nach Distribution kommt hier mehr oder weniger hinein.  500 Megabyte reichen aber normalerweise Dicke. Ich nutze var als eigene Partion da hier die logdateien usw geschrieben werden und ich vermeiden will das eine voll root partion / bei Problemen dafür sorgt das ich keine Logs mehr speichern kann.
/swap Speicher * 2 aber max 512 MB. Diese Partion sollte nach der Boot partion als 2. Erstellt werden. Grund ist: Je weiter vorne die Partion ist, umso schneller kann darauf zugegriffen werden. Da Swap letztendlich zum auslagern des Speicheriinhaltes ist, sollte diese entweder ganz vorne (nach Boot) in der Partionstabelle liegen, oder aber auf der Schnellsten Festplatte im Rechner.
/ ext3 2GB Da /usr /var /boot eigenen Partionen haben, brauchts hier nichtmal annähernd 2 GB, aber ich geh gern auf nr. sicher.
/home ext den Rest Festplattenplatz. Hier kommen die Userverzeichnisse hinein, und bei mir auch unter /home/netshare die NFS / Samba shares hinein. 
Wenn du ein Webserver mit VIEL! Traffic aufsetzt lohnt es sich auch eine /tmp Partion zu kreiren, da in tmp der Apache die Session Daten speichert, und eine überfüllte / Partion probleme bereiten könnte.

Also 
/boot 200MB ext2
swap 512MB 
/ 1GB ext3 (oder reiserfs )
/usr ext3  Plattenplatz insgesammt / 2
/var ext3 500 MB 
/home ext3 Rest



			
				josDesign hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich mich bei dir melden falls ich mich nicht auskenne?


Wir haben hier ein wunderschönes Linux Forum, mit vielen die eine ganze 
Menge Ahnung haben.



			
				josDesign hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich gemeinsam in meiner gewünschten Domain "lan.glatz" gelichzeitig einen w2kserver mit domain laufen lassen und einen samba-linuxserver?


Klar




			
				josDesign hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und warum verdammt noch mal gibts in Linux keine Festplattenbuchstaben wie c und d gibt nur /dev / und anderes zeugs... wie genau ist das zu verstehen?



Weil Laufwerksbuchstaben eine Erfindung von DOS ist, die so sinnvoll ist wie ein Kropf. UNIX/Linux hat ein Dateisystem in denen verschiedene Festplatten, CDROMS, Diskette, Netzwerkshares einfach eingehängt werden. 
Das Dateisystem ist dabei auf jedem UNIX mehr oder weniger dasselbe. Sprich es gibt
/bin für alle Binarys
/var für Variable Dateien die sich oft ändern, wie Logfiles, Mailboxen usw
/home für die Heimverzeichnisse der User ( ähnliche Windows: Eigene Dateien)
/proc das pseudo Dateisystem das einiges über den Rechner verrät usw.

In UNIX sind sämmtliche Geräte ebenfalls eine Datei und können auch so behandelt werden:
/dev/input/mice zum Beispiel.

Der Vater aller Verzeichnisse ist das Root Verzeichnis
/
nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Home verzeichnis von root
/root

Mehr dazu aber in deinem (e)Book, sonst schreiben wir uns hier die Finger wund. Bitte nehm dir genügend Zeit und les das.
Noch ein Gefallen: Bitte werf für Linux alle deine Windows Kenntnisse über Board, denn Linux ist KOMPLETT anders als Windows, und die Windows Kentnisse sind eher hinderlich als nützlich.


----------

